# Prescriptions.



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

You may or may not be aware that Prescription Medication (POM) for pets can be dispensed from LLoyds Chemists. 
Pets prescriptions are available from Vets upon request (they cannot refuse, a charge will be made) or from the usual internet suppliers.
Might help to save a bit of cash. 
Malc


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooh ta useful to know. Mind you currently for Neos meds my own vet is cheaper than the online shops!


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Worth checking with your independant pharmacy too - any pharmacy can dispense a vet prescription (and we usually offer better discounts than the big boys for these things) :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

At least half price on net. Vet does not like dishing out prescriptios and looks at me as if i were robbing him.
Should be a standard fee for issuing them

Dave P


----------

